# olympic arms umar



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

has anyone seen or heard anything about the new olympic arms umar? its set up to take a 22-250 243 wssm 24 wssm and 300 ossm and still use the regular ar15 uppers. i am lookin for one and cant seem to find them anywhere. any help would be greatly apreciated
Jeff


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f111/my-thoughts-my-olympic-arms-22-250-umar-85080/

this is an niformal review i found.i also found an upper for sale a few weeks ago on bunbroker and it just old for a little over $1000.hope this helps.marty


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks marty. i called them yesterday and asked questions for almost a hour....lol the gent on the phone was very nice and answered everything incredibly well.i called my gun guy last night and told him to order it for me. between a 60 day satisfaction guarantee and a life time warranty and 100% made in U.S.A. and mostly in house at olympic, i think its the way to go. and everything i have read on them they are real tack drivers out of the box.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, if you don't like this one just send it my way...LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh ill get right on that ...lol


----------



## coyotestalker (Feb 21, 2012)

The review on the link bogger01 posted is pretty straight forward, sounds very similar to mine.


----------

